# bacterial infection



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Sadly a few months ago 3 of my female bumble bee was hiding, not feeding and I suspect it was some bacterial infection that cause water retention issues and the frog couldn't disperse the water causing the bloated look and later die but now after 4mths or so I found the male which was pair with of one the dead female is showing the same symptom ,to prevent it from happening again.. I setup a totally new tanks for the males,clean and spray the tank with a water hose every other day and hoping that it will be fine but after 4 months,the nightmare is back!
I keep 2 frog in a 30cm(width) x 60cm(length) x30cm(height) to prevent over crowding and in the tank was ABG mix with sea grape leaves and some prothos plant.
I did some reading up that appropriate antibiotics could help and they mention treating the frog with fish antibiotics that contains any of the this three types of active antibacterial medications, Metronidazole, Ormetoprim-sulfa and Oxytetracycline ? 

Had anyone use them before??

I be buying pedialyte tomorrow , do I use the full dosage or do I need to mix with water before spraying it on the frog?? Please advise.


Thanks


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are multiple reasons a frog can be retaining fluids, this is not a complete list... 

1) liver problems 
2) kidney problems
3) bacterial infection
4) viral infection

You need to figure out which of the above reasons is the cause for the problem. 
With respect to the antibiotics listed above, 

1)oxytetracycline tends to not be effective anymore due to resistence of the targeted bacteria 
2) metronidazole as an antibiotic only works on certain anaerobic bacteria which are not likely to cause the bloating 
3) Ormetoprim-sulfa doesn't affect at least one if not more of the bacteria (there are more than 20 different bacteria that have been isolated from frogs with the implication that it caused the fluid retention) that have been implicated in causing this problem with amphibians and fish. 

Ed


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Ed, 

The worst thing is the country I stay does not have any vet that is for reptiles or frogs.
That why I got need to treat it myself..maybe you could guide me, which antibiotic would I try for my case ?

At least if I try there could be chances of it recovering, if not it would just waste off like my 3 females in time.

Thanks
Justin


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi, called a vet friend of mine from overseas ,he is a general vet, more on dogs and cats. He recommended using penicillin and I manage to find a local vet which could sell penicillin to me.. I was told to soak it , any idea how long should I try soaking the sick frog in the penicillin solution ?


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Sadly after months later which my first batch of bumble bee pass away from some unknown bacterial or viral infection which cause bloatness , I found another bumble bee I been rearing for 1 year 6 months from froglets is sick with the same problem..and it really sad , seeing my frogs waste away one after another without knowing what would had kill them.
If i would know the cause , At least I would be able to know how to treat it or a prevention for the rest of my frogs and the country malaysia i stay in doesnt have a vet that would treat a small frog and would know how to !!!!
Can anyone help me? I was told that I could try baytril solution to mix into my misting water into my tank for prevention and treatment for such problem...

Here a video of the sick frog ....


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Here some of it Symptom during the first few days bloated around the stomach area, always hiding and will not eat.After 5-7days it will be moving around but like weak and will flip over on it back and till the end stage before it dies, it will not be able to flip back at all and it will soon be dead within hours.


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

I took out the sick frog from it tank and quarantine it alone with some wet paper towel..and it seem to be getting worst !


----------



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok the first infected frog is dead , another one just got infected ...could there be anyone able to help me find out it cause, or any kind of treatment ?


----------



## peddro (Jul 14, 2012)

im so sorry about your frogs  wish i could help. maybe providing more information on their enclosure, diet etc would help


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I remember reading something about late stage chytrid symptoms including an inability to right themselves and flipping over like the frog in the video. There was also another member in Eu I think that had leucs w/ chytrid. You might want to try lamasil if you can't get them to a vet or have any other ideas.


----------

